#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод на Пали

## Denis Khlaponin

Доброго времени суток!

Уважаемые участники форума, 

Пожалуйста, помогите мне перевести на Пали одну фразу. Фраза звучит так: "Любя побеждай".

Еще я был бы оч. признателен, если бы кто-то смог разбить слова этой фразы на буквы скрипта Devanagari (http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/DBLM/olcourse/pali/deva.htm). Например, через дефисы -

...-bh-a-... 

Мне кажется, что перевод из латинской транслитерации в скрипт Пали может быть неоднозначным  :Confused:  

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Aleksey

> Доброго времени суток!
> 
> Уважаемые участники форума, 
> 
> Пожалуйста, помогите мне перевести на Пали одну фразу. Фраза звучит так: "Любя побеждай".
> 
> Еще я был бы оч. признателен, если бы кто-то смог разбить слова этой фразы на буквы скрипта Devanagari (http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/DBLM/olcourse/pali/deva.htm). Например, через дефисы -
> 
> ...-bh-a-... 
> ...


Тут в общем есть два момента. Любовь - многозначное слово, в разных значениях можно переводить по разному. Кроме того - любя - деепричастие несовершенного вида, в пали прямых аналогов нет. 
Не углубляясь в подробности, могу предложить вариант 
mettaavii vijaya (aa=a долгое, ii=i долгое).
что-то вроде "Ты, любящий (обладающий любовью), побеждай".
Разбивка на слоги здесь как бы очевидна.

----------


## Denis Khlaponin

Aleksey, спасибо!

А если бы фраза звучала как "Побеждай в любви"? Или "Побеждай с любовью"?

----------


## Aleksey

> Aleksey, спасибо!
> 
> А если бы фраза звучала как "Побеждай в любви"? Или "Побеждай с любовью"?


Как-то это все получаются искусственные конструкции, что, наверное, не есть хорошо.  Более-менее приличной стилизацией может быть, видимо
mettaasahagatena cetasaa vijaya
Что-то вроде "С сердцем, полным любви, побеждай"

----------

